
AWS vs. Azure vs. Google Cloud - simonpure
https://dev.to/ben/aws-vs-azure-vs-google-cloud-4bn9
======
itsspring
There have been much better submissions on HN in the past on this topic, but
this post is a superficial analysis and not very valuable

